# Maggie Mae?



## davetcan

OK anyone know who Rod was singing about in Maggie Mae?
(no googling allowed)


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I think I heard this before but I'm not sure. Was it his dog?


----------



## Tarl

Margret Thatcher? Maggie Trudeau?.......I give up  

Tarl


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Tarl said:


> Margret Thatcher? Maggie Trudeau?.......I give up
> 
> Tarl


I was thinking Margaret Trudeau too, but she did'nt become a groupie until several years after Maggie Mae came out.


----------



## Guest

Wasn't she just his high school sweetheart or something? The first woman he went to bed with maybe?


----------



## davetcan

And the answer is...............Maggie Bell.

Maggie was one of the best female vocalists to ever come out of Britain although she never made it over here. She was in a band called "Stone the Crows" who's first, and only I think, two albums were outstanding. Their guitar player was electrocuted on stage at one of their live performances and the band slowly split up after that. Maggie was a fellow Glasgow lass and Rod had a big crush on her growing up, I'm not sure if they had any kind of relationship but she did guest on a few of his early albums with the Faces.


----------



## Guest

I just did a search on Stone the crows. It's one those bands that I probably heard of or read about but never paid much attention to. Peter Grant actually managed them (and named the band). The guitarist was Leslie Harvey, Alex Harvey's younger brother.

I haven't heard their music yet but it reminds me somehow of the Brittish band Babe Ruth (late 60's early 70's Brittish "hard rock" band with female vocal). Anyhoo, I'll check for their music (cds?) or even if I can get my hands on their old vinyls. Very cool. Thanks davetcan.


http://www.alexgitlin.com/stc.htm


----------



## davetcan

She's sort of the female Rod Stewart. Very gravelly voice. Excellent albums if you like that era of music. I do


----------



## Mahogany Martin

That website mentionned that "she was hailed by many critics as the natural successor to Janis Joplin".

Any songs in particular you'd recommend?


----------



## davetcan

I'm only familiar with this album but I'd recommend any of the songs. Really great stuff.


----------

